# Dropped My Amphibian - Replace Movement?



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there,

I've been lurking here for a while, and enjoying the forum after owning a Vostok Amphibian for a trouble free couple of years. Then today I dropped it onto a tiled floor from four feet, and it landed with a loud crack. Needless to say, it doesn't go anymore. I really liked that watch, blue face with a red star, a submarine, and an anchor at the six o'clock position.

As a backup I have a Kommandirskie with the same movement, but the black 'Military' face with 24 hour markings inside the 12 hour ones.

Can I easily transplant the movement (and face) into my Amphibian case? I'm sure I can can the back off, but I'm worried about removing the crown. I like the stainless steel of the Amphibia cases









All help appreciated.

cheears

Airbag. (Hampshire UK)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Airbag

as long as they have identical movements then a dial swap isn't too traumatic although I think most on here would prefer the mil style dial to the one with the sub on it.

The movement has a push button so the stem and crown come out as one. Then the movement is normally held in the case with two screws.

You then have to get the hands off (hand remover tools are available or a great deal of care with a small screwdriver) then the dial which is held in with two further screws.

If you decide you want to give it a go then We'll help you with instructions, a picture of the movement would be helpful so we can see which one we are dealing with.


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Welcome Airbag
> 
> as long as they have identical movements then a dial swap isn't too traumatic although I think most on here would prefer the mil style dial to the one with the sub on it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I'd just transplant the entire movement and dial/hands to keep things simple.

It's this movment.

http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/2416b.jpg

Could we start with removing the crown? I have a jewellers eyeglass, and screwdrivers at the ready!

A.

Oh wait, I just noticed the donor is a manual wind 2416A (?) movement. D"Â£$"Â£!!!

Will this fit in the Amphibian case?

A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That link isn't working for me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I'm not 100% sure anybody know for certain I think the 2416A & B are the same size, there is one way to find out









Is the auto this movement?


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Ah I'm not 100% sure anybody know for certain I think the 2416A & B are the same size, there is one way to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome Airbag







.

Wouldn't it be easier to buy a new watch  ?


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

Airbag said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I'm not 100% sure anybody know for certain I think the 2416A & B are the same size, there is one way to find out
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Airbag said:


> Hello raketakat. Yes it would be nice to have a new Amphibian, I'm a boat skipper by trade and a new watch woud be very useful. But I like to recycle, and I'm convinced that by spending weeks trying to transplant a movement out of one -inexpensive watch into another, I'm saving the planet singlehandedly.
> 
> The danger of course, is that I''ll end up with TWO broken watches. At which point I'll give up and buy a new Chinese quartz watch from the local market for Â£3.50. We sea-captains are, alas, not made of money.
> 
> ...


I admire your bravery, tenacity and good intentions







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"... I'll give up and buy a new Chinese quartz watch from the local market for Â£3.50. We sea-captains are, alas, not made of money...."

I'll see no member of this forum wearing cheap quartz whilst I have mechanical watches cluttering, sorry, decorating every room in the house!

If it goes 'orribly wrong PM me; I'll send you a mechanical Russian, no charge, no problem.

Now you can tinker with peace of mind!

regards

Chris


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

chris l said:


> "... I'll give up and buy a new Chinese quartz watch from the local market for Â£3.50. We sea-captains are, alas, not made of money...."
> 
> I'll see no member of this forum wearing cheap quartz whilst I have mechanical watches cluttering, sorry, decorating every room in the house!
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly. You are, Sir, a scholar and a Gentleman.

A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've looked around but cannot find exact measurements for the movements, the best way would be to go for it.

Who knows it might be easier than you are expecting.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just physically checked and the 2416 auto movements are wider & deeper then the 2414 manual wind one.


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just physically checked and the 2416 auto movements are wider & deeper then the 2414 manual wind one.


I think I've now confused everyone including myself. The manual donor watch has a 2414A movement, to fit into the 2416B Amphibian case. So if the 2414 is narrower, I wonder if it might fit? If the dial size is the same it might just work. Then again, it might not-ski, if the crown arrangment is different.

The experiment continues over the weekend!

Thank you all for your tender words of bemused encouragement.

A.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Thank you kindly. You are, Sir, a scholar and a Gentleman.

A."

I know. You know. But don't let's tell anybody else... it would ruin my reputation.

;-)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

chris l said:


> "Thank you kindly. You are, Sir, a scholar and a Gentleman.
> 
> A."
> 
> ...










Chris - I dropped my Rolex 







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

raketakat said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > "Thank you kindly. You are, Sir, a scholar and a Gentleman.
> ...


Well, pick it up then.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

chris l said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...

















.


----------



## Airbag (Apr 10, 2006)

chris l said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


If that ole Rolex is broke, just ship it to me, and I'll replace it with a brand new Vostok, with one years Return to Lithuania warranty, and a nice picture of a tank-ski on the frontski. It's a one-of offer mind, I'm not made of money.....


----------

